

Cartoonist: Apple Backs Down After Denying iPhone App - danh
http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2010/04/16/cartoonist-apple-backs-down-after-denying-iphone-app/

======
nfnaaron
"But a representative from Apple called the cartoonist Thursday and suggested
that he resubmit the app, Mr. Fiore said in an interview. “I feel kind of
guilty,” he said. “I’m getting preferential treatment because I got the
Pulitzer.”"

He _should_ get preferential treatment. He won a freakin' Pulitzer. Better
still if it changes behavior, rather than being a one time damage control
exercise.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
No he should NOT get preferential treatment. A private company should not be
acting as self appointed censor in the first place. Whether he won a Pulitzer
or not, Apple should be in the technology platform business, not trying to
insert themselves into the market for ideas, beliefs and information as a
gatekeeper. Just because you sell printing presses doesn't mean you get to set
the limits on free speech.

~~~
mtm
I've noticed that folks commonly neglect the fact that the 1st amendment is
specifically talking about the prevention of the -government- from restricting
free speech, not individuals, not private entities.

While I don't like Apple's current policies regarding the App store (3.3.1,
seemingly arbitrary approvals, etc.) it is their store (printing press) and
they can control it however they want within the law.

~~~
orangecat
"Legal" and "not wrong" are only partially intersecting.

~~~
gloob
And when they overlap it's usually more by happy accident than by design.

------
gte910h
Honestly, I have to say: Talk to the developer relations people when you don't
see why they're rejecting you. Sometimes, things can be done.

Sometimes, no.

~~~
gte910h
Why did this get downvoted?

This is true, I do this for a living, and I've SEEN over 5 apps rejected get
unrejected after some talking to the people. Sometimes it's clarifications,
sometimes it's just showing what you're doing to a second person in the devrel
group.

~~~
DenisM
I'm guessing because you're not providing any information on how to find those
mysterious "developer relations people"? It's like "I know how to fix this
problem, but I'm not telling you any useful details".

~~~
gte910h
OH, stupid me. You literally just call Apple and ask for them. (408) 996-1010
is the generic apple number. I forgot everyone didn't know that, calling that
you can eventually find them by asking for the developer relations people when
asked.

For local developer specific numbers,
<http://developer.apple.com/contact/phone.html> is a good list (may require
program login to the iphone dev program).

Sorry, I guess many people don't think to just call and ask, and I didn't make
that clear.

